# Мда... Куда катится этот портеж?

## Balancer

app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta хочет app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta

app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta блокирует <=app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta

(а стоит заметить, что app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta - это самая свежая версия, то есть speech-tools-1.2.96_beta ВООБЩЕ не может сейчас собираться с festival)

```

# emerge -av app-accessibility/festival

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta  USE="X esd -nas" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta  USE="mbrola" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <=app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta (is blocking app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta)

```

Такая фигня говорит о том, что некоторые начали коммитить в портеж изменения, которые сами не удосуживаются проверить. Даже не в сборке, а в --pretend.

Это кранты, господа...

За четыре года работы с Gentoo такого не было. Но общее восприятие происходящего (в т.ч. по другим мелочам) - непрерывно нарастающий бардак.

----------

## Alice in W

В качестве костыля попробуйте paludis. Я хоть и не эксперт, простой домашний юзер, но вполне себе потихоньку переползла, а вам-то ещё проще будет.

А вообще да, когда привычно полагаться, как на бетонную стену - и такие вот штуки вылезают, это шок.   :Sad: 

----------

## cord

У меня нормально:

```

# emerge -pv festival

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta  USE="X esd -nas" 1,246 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta  USE="-mbrola" 715 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 1,960 kB

#

```

уже пофиксили?   :Smile: 

----------

## 4le

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

> В качестве костыля попробуйте paludis. Я хоть и не эксперт, простой домашний юзер, но вполне себе потихоньку переползла

 

И дельтап работает? И с берканой проблем нет?

----------

## Alice in W

 *4le wrote:*   

> И дельтап работает? И с берканой проблем нет?

 

дельтапом не пользуюсь   :Embarassed: 

С младенчества сижу на koi

это про это:

http://omploader.org/vMmk0

?

----------

## 4le

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

>  *4le wrote:*   И дельтап работает? И с берканой проблем нет? 
> 
> С младенчества сижу на koi
> 
> это про это:
> ...

 

Это оверлей berkano   :Wink: 

----------

## Alice in W

 *4le wrote:*   

> Это оверлей berkano  

 

рада за вас   :Laughing: 

там, небось, уже кеды пятые раздают?...

нет, я тихо-спокойно кондыбаю, без оверлеев и прочих тестостеронных добавок.

----------

## _Sir_

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

> дельтапом не пользуюсь  
> 
> С младенчества сижу на koi
> 
> 

 Гм, Alice, кои или 1251 или utf8 -- дельтапу все равно  :Smile: 

Это способ и инструмент ощутимо уменьшить объем закачиваемого трафика при обновлениях.

----------

## _Sir_

```
swan ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -vp festival

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta  USE="X -esd -nas" 1,246 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta  USE="-mbrola" 15,893 kB

```

Но у меня оно раньше не стояло, да и ставить не буду. Циклические зависимости при обновлениях тоже встречал. Удалял любой из пакетов, или оба, не помню точно  :Smile: 

----------

## cord

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> swan ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -vp festival
> 
> ...

 

ого, а чего это он у тебя аж 15 метров весит?  :Smile: 

----------

## Alice in W

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *Alice in W wrote:*   дельтапом не пользуюсь  
> 
> С младенчества сижу на koi
> 
>  Гм, Alice, кои или 1251 или utf8 -- дельтапу все равно 
> ...

 

я знаю, с диалапом когда сидела - пользовалась; я просто не поняла, что за беркано... а в вики там что-то про спец. символы говорилось, вот и подумала - проверка насчёт кодировок или ещё чего   :Rolling Eyes: 

хотя ни к портажу ни к палудису это опять же отношения не имеет

замоталась, в общем....   :Embarassed:  1 сентября на носу    :Very Happy: 

----------

## sa10

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

> 
> 
> там, небось, уже кеды пятые раздают?...
> 
> нет, я тихо-спокойно кондыбаю, без оверлеев и прочих тестостеронных добавок.

 

Я ржу не могу с этой Алисы, с босыми пятками (см. аватар) мечтает о 5-х кедах !!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Alice in W

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Я ржу не могу с этой Алисы, с босыми пятками (см. аватар) мечтает о 5-х кедах !! 

 

мдя... пропал калабуховский дом  :Sad: 

----------

## _Sir_

Excuse 'im, pls! He never love little childs. May be it'll be changed some time later...

Да, завтра (у нас уже сегодня) еду в колледж, если договоримся, будем сносить ubuntu с Gnome и ставить что-то другое  :Smile: )) 

Все лучшее -- детям. А в G. пусть работают те, кто...  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Третья серия (вторая была, пока форум лежал, имена пакетов уже запамятовал).

```

# emerge -av dev-lang/ghc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/ghc-6.4.2  USE="doc -X -openal -opengl -test"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-haskell/haddock-0.8  USE="doc"

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-haskell/cabal-1.1.6.2  USE="doc -profile"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-haskell/haddock-0.8', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-haskell/cabal-1.1.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-haskell/cabal-1.1.6.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/ghc-6.4.2', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/ghc-6.4.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-haskell/haddock-0.8', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-haskell/cabal-1.1.6.2', 'merge') (medium-soft)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

----------

## 4le

крон синкает в 22:00

```
~ # USE="doc" emerge -av dev-lang/ghc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ... done!                        

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/ghc-6.6.1  USE="doc -bash-completion -binary -ghcbootstrap" 29,760 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/cabal-1.1.6.2  USE="doc -profile" 537 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/haddock-0.8  USE="doc" 160 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/filepath-1.0  USE="doc -profile" 9 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/mtl-1.0.1  USE="doc -profile" 1,884 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/regex-base-0.91  USE="doc -profile" 9 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/regex-posix-0.92  USE="doc -profile" 12 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-haskell/regex-compat-0.90  USE="doc -profile" 4 kB 

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 32,370 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Счас ещё раз синкану специально.

Не, то же самое. Может тебе стоит базёнку перегенерить?

----------

## Balancer

 *4le wrote:*   

> Не, то же самое. Может тебе стоит базёнку перегенерить?

 

Специально синкал несколько раз перед тестами. Вот с USE="-doc" - всё отлично. Но doc нужен-то... Вывернулся сильным извратом. Заемержил ghc-bin, потом с опцией -O заемержил cabal и haddock, потом - ghc без "-bin", потом снёс ghc-bin, потом переставил их ещё раз. И всё стало ок.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Вот с USE="-doc" - всё отлично. Но doc нужен-то...

 

тут давеча кто-то репортил, что с этим флагом тонна косяков, в том числе и тупой расчет зависимостей

----------

## 4le

Всё-таки непонятно, почему у меня нет циклических зависимостей?

----------

## Balancer

Свежий пример. Без циклических зависимостей.

Стабильный =net-misc/curl-7.17.1

В его ebuild'е прописано:

```

   if use ldap && use kerberos; then

        die 'ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1'

    fi

```

В make.conf у меня ни слова по поводу USE ldap или kerberos.

Но при попытке его собрать - они установлены. И дают ошибку при компиляции.

Резюме - в _стабильной_ части портежа нельзя поставить пакет без ручной настройки его флагов.

----------

## calculator

Balancer

Хорошего конечно мало, но кто мешает написать в багзиллу - думается ребята сразу увидят свою оплошность.

----------

## 4le

Канфирмица.

А кто ставит эти юз-флаги?

В смысле, откуда они берутся?

----------

## Azik

а показать если portage --info ?

----------

## ValKov

 *Azik wrote:*   

> а показать если portage --info ?

 

Вы имели ввиду emerge --info ?

----------

## Balancer

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Хорошего конечно мало, но кто мешает написать в багзиллу - думается ребята сразу увидят свою оплошность.

 

С английским фигово, мой английский ни на каках багзилах всерьёз не воспринимают :-/

----------

## lefsha

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> С английским фигово, мой английский ни на каках багзилах всерьёз не воспринимают :-/

 

Надо тренироваться. Иначе будет всегда фигово.

А по поводу нынешней ситуации, так это уже давно тянется.

Просто уже и другие начинают это замечать.

Я о подобном кривом поведении portage писал на форумах давно,

но ответ сводился в основном к тому, что я хаю такую крутую программу

и что мало чего понимаю там...

так что если раньше я и реагировал нервно на подобное поведение,

то теперь считаю его как данность. И решаю по мере надобности.

Иногда достаточно просто подождать чтобы некая программа скомпилировалась.

Иногда что-то исправить.

Хотя реальная проблема только одна - до сих пор я не знаю альтернативы

Gentoo, которая бы меня устраивала, хотя я представляю как она должна выглядеть.

Может когда нибудь она и появится....

Альтернативы portage не считаю сколь-нибудь осмысленными.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Надо тренироваться. Иначе будет всегда фигово.

 

 *Quote:*   

> до сих пор я не знаю альтернативы 
> 
> Gentoo, которая бы меня устраивала, хотя я представляю как она должна выглядеть.

 

так может стоит поделиться с общественностью своими гениальными мыслями, пусть даже и не на английском языке?

а то звучит как "я лучше вас всех знаю, как круче сделать, но вам не скажу"

так что пока это только аккуратное распихивание слов в пустоту

а вот пример ясного мышления

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206188

----------

## momentics

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> С английским фигово, мой английский ни на каках багзилах всерьёз не воспринимают :-/

 

пишите не русском в форум с прошением разместить.

я поясню вам в чем дело, если позволите.

вся проблемма в том, что они в данном случае воспринимают вас как overeducated user who missed something that's major  :Rolling Eyes: 

Короче, чтобы долго не писать подробности, отмечу.

вчера ночью проверял портаге с закачанного все что нужно с нуля - все чисто короче. Проблема не подтверждается и зависит от вашей системы - отсюда и отношение их к вам.

(там, конечно, есть проблемы - не скромно бы было пропустить этот факт - с флагами, например и тд и тп)

Не отчаивайтесь, пишите по русски. Талант и энергию не скрыть языковыми барьерами. В любом случае поможете нам всем  :Smile:    - и Бог с ними...

----------

## lefsha

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> так может стоит поделиться с общественностью своими гениальными мыслями, пусть даже и не на английском языке?

 

Я делился и уже очень давно и по английски.

Так что не имеет смысла.

Все что я хочу сказать написано внизу. Отсюда можно начинать плясать.

Нынешняя организация portage неудобна с любой точки зрения.

Времени и желания делать что-то самому нет.

Так что возможно Ubuntu это мое будущее...

Там как ни странно все работает. Даже громкость динамика через кнопочки,

чего до сих пор не осилил на gentoo - и даже не понятно куда смотреть.

----------

## Balancer

Очередной «прикол» портежа.

sys-apps/parted-1.8.8 помечен как стабильный.

При этом последний стабильный sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 требует обязательно disk-partition? ( <=sys-apps/parted-1.8.7 )

(при этом, опять же, sys-apps/parted-1.8.7 - уже ~arch).

...

В общем, чем дальше в лес, тем меньше думаюь о зависимостях.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Очередной «прикол» портежа.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218211

----------

## Balancer

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Balancer wrote:*   Очередной «прикол» портежа. 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218211

 

Блин,  и за половину месяца проблема так и не решена. Опять, игра с масками и кейвордсами предстоит...

...

Не было такого всего года три-четыре назад в Gentoo даже в страшном сне :-/

----------

## f0rk

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*    *Balancer wrote:*   Очередной «прикол» портежа. 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218211 
> 
> Блин,  и за половину месяца проблема так и не решена. Опять, игра с масками и кейвордсами предстоит...
> ...

 

А если hal без disk-partition собрать?

----------

## _Sir_

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> При этом последний стабильный sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 требует обязательно disk-partition? ( <=sys-apps/parted-1.8.7 )
> 
> (при этом, опять же, sys-apps/parted-1.8.7 - уже ~arch).

 Не обязательно требует. Если -disk-partitionв hal. 

```

sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xe258e258

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1          74      594373+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda2   *          75          81       56227+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3              82         103      176715   83  Linux

/dev/hda4             104        9729    77320845    5  Extended

/dev/hda5             104        4868    38274831   8e  Linux LVM

/dev/hda6            4869        9729    39045951   8e  Linux LVM
```

Два раздела, и соответственно, расширенный раздел в первой 4-ке  :Smile:  из-за того, что клонировал диск с сороковки, а манипулировать hda5 не стал, побоялся  :Smile:  Создал еще один pv на hda6 и добавил его в vg. Вообще уже продолжительное время схема разбивки такова: свап, бут, рут, лвм. Надобности в переразбитии диска не возникает.

А то, что да, таки это баг, конечно, бесспорно...

----------

## OpticalDezires

Блин, вот чего вы ноете как маленькие девочки. Собирается же, одну строчку в package.unmask или package.keywords добавить разве сложно ???

ну бардак немножко, но ведь систему пользовать можно...

Не будет собираться - перейдём на БСД =)

----------

## Balancer

Просто всего 3-4 года назад такого бардака не было. Скажем, x86 система _всегда_ собиралась без сучка и задоринки...

Это я к чему. Только что, после sync (и, естественно, с перепроверкой):

```

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/www-servers/resin/files/3.0.26/resin.init

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: 24577bf523d07741fc8798d96d2920798164d63d

!!! Expected: c6bb819c7bd225a4a5fb570782f15d4cba9bce7e

```

----------

## _Sir_

Ну... У меня года полтора назад была такая ерунда -- как не обновлюсь (а получалось не чаще раза в полторы-две недели), обязательно битые пакеты, то есть, с делтапа скачиваются, восстанавливаются, а потом то неверный размер, то контрольная сумма. И по новой норовит. А сидел на диалапе. Позже прекратилось. Но обновляюсь на буке 

```
emerge-delta-webrsync && emerge --metadata && update-eix
```

а на домашней машине пока синхронизируюсь emerge --sync где зеркалом служит бук. В принципе, битых пакетов давно не видел. Машинок в обслуге хватает. 

Еще хочу сказать одну вещь. Число пакетов в портеже за пару лет увеличилось с примерно 8 тысяч до 12, это в полтора раза. А зависимости -- вещь очень упрямая, потому что разработчики очень произвольно выбирают библиотеки и/или пакеты, решающие задачу их проектов, особенно это касается гнома, и подобных бессистемных разработок. И хотя у бинарщиков все гораздо кошмарней, но и здесь количество пакетов дает о себе знать. И корень проблемы лежит в бардачности мышления, хотя если всех стричь под гребенку и разработкой пакетов займутся менеджеры и кодировщики, то получим распределеный MS  :Smile:  Где же золотая середина?

----------

## smk

А по-моему явно что то не в порядке в portage. 

Сегодня взял чистый винт, диск livecd-installer 2007.0, скачал последний stage и shapshot, распаковал, сделал rsync. Тот настоятельно посоветовал обновить portage. Обновиться портедж не пожелал, записав в зависимости bash, который в свою очередь блокировался portage'ом. маскировать bash? или portage? 

Ладно, portage можно обновить и позже, когда нормально загрузится в нормальном режиме. Пробую собирать coreutils. Нашел тему в советах про конфликт с mktemp... Ага, удалил mktemp, начинаю собирать coreutils. Оказывается не может распаковаться патч потому что .tar.lzma расширение патча и оно не может распаковаться. Смотрю - пакет lzma - Blocked, установлен lzma-utils. Размаскировываю lzma, ставлю, после удаления lzma-utils, ибо конфликт. Все равно не распаковывает. Откатываюсь обратно на lzma-utils, пересобираю tar....... И вуаля, с этих пор не работает tar вообще, ругается на неверные параметры... При этом собирал из стабильной ветки.

И кто кричал что все собирается с нуля без проблем?

----------

## _Sir_

 *smk wrote:*   

> А по-моему явно что то не в порядке в portage. 
> 
> Сегодня взял чистый винт, диск livecd-installer 2007.0, скачал последний stage и shapshot, распаковал, сделал rsync.

  Я бы, устанавливая с такого древнего инсталлера,  :Smile:  не стал делать rsync, пока систему не установил. Хотя это не гарантирует того, что не надо будет вручную что-то доделывать.

----------

## OpticalDezires

Хех, а я вот на Сабайон соскочил. Пока полёт нормальный, правда черезсчур он "плюшевый"...

----------

